# OpenSSL engine and cryptodev



## driesm (May 12, 2018)

When issuing `openssl engine` I get the following output:

```
root@vados:~ # openssl engine
(rdrand) Intel RDRAND engine
(dynamic) Dynamic engine loading support
```

When loading cryptodev with `kldload cryptodev` and issuing above command again:

```
root@vados:~ # kldload cryptodev
root@vados:~ # openssl engine
(cryptodev) BSD cryptodev engine
(rdrand) Intel RDRAND engine
(dynamic) Dynamic engine loading support
```

Does anyone have experience as to what engine is the best to use?
Is it good practice to load cryptodev? Will it be slower?
I'm just wondering if someone has taken a shot at this.


----------

